# Outdoors > Photography and Video >  Photo's of my office

## Philipo



----------


## Pop Shot

Nice looking office there mate...

You hiring anyone at the moment?

----------


## Rushy

Way better than my four walls

----------


## Rich007

lol - I'll think of you when the weather is crap down here on the lowlands.

Hope you are allowed to have a gun with you

----------


## Philipo

> Nice looking office there mate...
> 
> You hiring anyone at the moment?


Dans always looking for sensible fit workers, If you know of anyone flick me a PM  :Have A Nice Day: 






> lol - I'll think of you when the weather is crap down here on the lowlands.
> 
> Hope you are allowed to have a gun with you


Gees Rich, It never rains or blows up there  :ORLY:   Ive taken my bang stick a couple of times, but Murphy's law- I only see animals when Im unarmed, walked onto a nice 8 pointer the other week got within about 10-15 yards, we stood there & looked at each other for a few seconds  :Cool:

----------


## Gillie

Nice pictures, Phiipo. Man i wish i had a job that got me out of the office more often!
Thanks for posting.

----------


## Raging Bull

Nice photos *Phillipo.*  What is your new job? fencer? Pretty decent view.

----------


## Dundee

Awsome!!Do you need a secretary?

----------


## Twoshotkill

you have got bigger windows than me with a better view, bigger water feature, better a/c and heaps of natural light! dam i like that office!

----------


## Philipo

> Nice photos *Phillipo.*  What is your new job? fencer? Pretty decent view.



Yeah a bit of everything basically Im paid to carry stuff , fencing, track clearing, poison runs & pred traps.  My mate is one of there "go to guys" for the local council & Im subin to him 

Keeping bloody fit as Im walking from as little as 2 or up to 6-7 hours some days  :Cool:  





> Awsome!!Do you need a secretary?


Sorry Dundee your'e not my type ( eg- you don't have a pussy )  :Psmiley:

----------


## el borracho

bugger that looks like hard work-give me a lazy boy n 4 warm walls any day :Thumbsup:

----------


## upnorth uplander

a view of my office from home

----------


## Bulltahr

OK, looks like it's going to be one of those  threads, so here's mine....................

----------


## Dougie

I'm looking to buy/rent my own office  :Cool:  Finally chasing dreams, so getting broken in the field might end up not too bad after all. But, in saying that, this shit is sooooooooooooo scary haha, I keep thinking to myself "I'm not old enough to be doing this!". Anyone who's got some know-how on starting a business, hit me up  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rushy

> Anyone who's got some know-how on starting a business, hit me up


PM me and ask ne anything about that you want to know Dougie?

----------


## el borracho

> a view of my office from home
> 
> Attachment 2762


Now thats more like it -comfort plus a view

----------


## el borracho

> OK, looks like it's going to be one of those  threads, so here's mine....................Attachment 2763Attachment 2764


I take it Bull your a farmer not a fencer

----------


## Bulltahr

No, not my fence, just my view (Amoungst others) ......................

----------


## upnorth uplander

> Now thats more like it -comfort plus a view



my office is amongst the the masts you can see, not wea the photo is taken from

----------


## jakewire

Shit hot philipo, just the office you need. :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Barefoot

> I'm looking to buy/rent my own office  Finally chasing dreams, so getting broken in the field might end up not too bad after all. But, in saying that, this shit is sooooooooooooo scary haha, I keep thinking to myself "I'm not old enough to be doing this!". Anyone who's got some know-how on starting a business, hit me up


Give us an idea of what the business is, you may find that someone here has the knowledge you need.

----------


## muzza

this is out my door ...

----------


## Dougie

> Give us an idea of what the business is, you may find that someone here has the knowledge you need.


Need an industrial type building, like a warehouse, needs to be 250sqm + and owner must be okay with dogs being on the property  :Have A Nice Day:  Looking at running a day kennel and also providing a venue for an obedience school.

----------


## roig

This 'taint fair! How come every body has a nice office? Don't see much staff, or for that fact some good looking sexitary.  
Maybe one of these will suffice?!  
And she's a natural blonde! :Psmiley:

----------


## tui_man2

We need a phot of one of our office staff :36 1 8:

----------


## Barefoot

> Need an industrial type building, like a warehouse, needs to be 250sqm + and owner must be okay with dogs being on the property  Looking at running a day kennel and also providing a venue for an obedience school.


Have you gone out to Judgefords and seen how they run their daycare? I'm assuming they still do, haven't been there for 4 years.
Would think you will need a runoff area (grass) of 50sqm to allow for growth.

----------


## Dougie

Yeap grass area would be great! No I have not been out to them.

----------


## Barefoot

well that's my total sum of knowledge on the dog daycare business  :Have A Nice Day: 
You'd better check with the councils down there what requirements they have, especially noise, cause neighbours get grumpy fast no matter where you are .
I suggested Judgefords as they had a long standing reputation when I was down there and the setup seemed to flow well.

----------


## Brian

> This 'taint fair! How come every body has a nice office? Don't see much staff, or for that fact some good looking sexitary.  
> Maybe one of these will suffice?!  
> And she's a natural blonde!


Looks more like a mother in law than a secretary

----------


## muzza

escaped from the "Black Sheep " movie has she ...?

----------


## Raging Bull

> this is out my door ...
> 
> Attachment 2796



Its got a pretty decent dumping of snow on it.  Was that taken last week?

----------

